

I used search for hn on Google, no longer 1st on search engine - krob

As a quick way to look up hacker news, I used to just type "hn" on google and it would always be the first result in the list, now it's not even on the first page anymore :(
======
claudius
I am at a slight loss why you wouldn’t use your address bar to get here, but
it is still first at DuckDuckGo[0].

[0] [https://duckduckgo.com/?q=hn&kj=b2&kl=wt-
wt&ko=f...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=hn&kj=b2&kl=wt-
wt&ko=f&kp=-1&kx=b&kad=en_GB)

